# Babe



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I love this yearling doe.  She was our replacement doe when we lost Poli, and she looks a lot like Poli, and is just as sweet! 

Babe is bred to CSB Guage's G-Force *En* for late February kids. I can't wait to see those babies! :leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Love her face!


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

She is gorgeous! I, too, love her face! She looks so sweet and curious! I've seen pictures of the buck she's bred to and I can imagine your anticipation!  Can't wait for pictures of her kids! They will help hold me over 'til my girls kid in March!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Her ears almost cover her eyes... I love big ears though.  I'm hoping for some really great kids out of her!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she looks like such a sweetheart! those kids are going to be soooo cute!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

She sure has stout sturdy legs.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

She is really cute in the face!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I love this girl.  She is just as sweet as she looks, just a little shy. She's warmed up a ton though, and lets me walk up to her and scratch her back now... if I keep my energy level as low as I know how.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe Babe is gorgeous!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I love this girl.  She is just as sweet as she looks, just a little shy. She's warmed up a ton though, and lets me walk up to her and scratch her back now... if I keep my energy level as low as I know how.


Haha, I know what you mean, we have a couple like that, it's so hard for me to stay calm and quiet enough for them to warm up. :lol:

She's super cute!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's got such a sweet face


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

HorsePrerace said:


> Awe Babe is gorgeous!


Thank you!

I bet she'll be a really good mom.  Seems like the sweet ones always are. I am SO excited about her kids.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow ! Nice girl !


----------

